# Equivalent de flash.



## Flibust007 (7 Août 2010)

Quelqu'un connait-il l'existence d'un navigateur fonctionnant sur Ipad et qui serait doté d'une fonction permettant de visionner les animations flash ( en les convertissant, par exemple ) ??

La honte soit sur Apple qui prend une décision unilatérale à ce sujet et qui ne laisse pas à ses utilisateurs la liberté de choix.

Après tout, si on se plante avec Flash, on sait qu'on a couru un risque, et on se ramasse non ??


----------



## ET80 (7 Août 2010)

je n'en connait pas. Mais je n'aime pas ta facon de réagir :

Si tu l'a acheté , tu était au courant de ces limitations. Personne ne t'as obliger a l'acheté?

Apple a créer son appareil, il met les technologies qu'il veut, non?


----------



## Flibust007 (7 Août 2010)

ET80 a dit:


> je n'en connait pas. Mais je n'aime pas ta facon de réagir :
> 
> Si tu l'a acheté , tu était au courant de ces limitations. Personne ne t'as obliger a l'acheté?
> 
> Apple a créer son appareil, il met les technologies qu'il veut, non?




Toi aussi, tu as une drôle de réaction ....
J'ai constaté cette limitation APRES l'achat de l'appareil.
Je peux la regretter et essayer d'y remédier, non ?


----------



## ET80 (7 Août 2010)

Sa a été fortement médiatiser cette limitation (sur iPhone par exemple, sachant que lipad a le même os ....

De plus quand on fait un investissement conséquent (500&#8364; mini) on se renseigne un minimum sur l appareil (et le flash est un point largement aborder quand on parle de l iPad).


----------



## Gwen (7 Août 2010)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Toi aussi, tu as une drôle de réaction ....
> J'ai constaté cette limitation APRES l'achat de l'appareil.
> Je peux la regretter et essayer d'y remédier, non ?



La honte soit sur l'acheteur qui prend la décision d'acheter un produit et qui ne se renseigne pas avant sur son choix.

Après tout, si on se plante en achetant sans réfléchir, on sait qu'on a couru un risque, et on se ramasse non ??


----------



## Flibust007 (7 Août 2010)

Vous êtes étranges quand même.
Je demandais de l'aide et on me fait la morale comme à un gosse.
Tout le monde peut ne pas être au courant de l'aspect très particulier de son achat.
Et cela a certainement du vous arriver.
Si ce n'est pas pour m'aider, chose que j'ai eu le plaisir de faire de nombreuses fois dans ce forum MacG, épargnez moi vos remontrances a deux sous.
Surprenant de ta part aussi le modo ....


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (7 Août 2010)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Vous êtes étranges quand même.
> Je demandais de l'aide et on me fait la morale comme à un gosse.
> Tout le monde peut ne pas être au courant de l'aspect très particulier de son achat.
> Et cela a certainement du vous arriver.
> ...



... c'est vrai que là, c'est limite débile, vos réactions !!!
... le nombre de personnes que je connais qui parle d'animation web sans même savoir que c'est issue d'une technologie qui s'appelle Flash, ou encore d'autres qui confondent un gif animé avec de la vidéo online ... puis entre temps, une solution de contournement aurait très bien pu voir le jour ... allez, j'allume un cierge en sortant et mets 100 balles dans le petit panier


----------



## salamander (7 Août 2010)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Tout le monde peut ne pas être au courant de l'aspect très particulier de son achat.



C'est vrai que ces derniers temps, on n'a pas beaucoup entendu parler du couple Apple/Adobe...........

Au fait, n'achète pas l iphone 4, il me semble avoir lu quelque part qu'il y aurait un souci d antenne ......


----------



## sharky (8 Août 2010)

Arrêtez avec vos remarques de geeks, Flibust007 a parfaitement raison. Apple impose des limitations débiles, qu'elle le mentionne ou qu'elle assume le remboursement des mécontents, tout le monde n'aura pas la patience d'attendre que le web soit convertis en HTML5.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2010)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Je demandais de l'aide et on me fait la morale comme à un gosse.
> (...)
> Si ce n'est pas pour m'aider, chose que j'ai eu le plaisir de faire de nombreuses fois dans ce forum MacG, épargnez moi vos remontrances a deux sous.


Bonsoir à vous, je m'associe à Flibust et pose à mon tour la même question "naïve" : sans jailbreaker l'ipad, y a-t-il moyen de naviguer tout de même avec le flash ?
J'ai beau chercher, je n'ai trouvé pour l'instant aucune solution commode (J'exclus l'appli qui te permet de projeter le contenu de ton mac en miroir sur l'ipad). Alors ?


----------



## sharky (8 Août 2010)

non, absolument aucune solution officielle, Apple ne permettant pas de valider les applications qui combleraient cette lacune. Vivement que la concurrence déboule...


----------



## Flibust007 (9 Août 2010)

Une réponse constructive eut été de signaler que FRASH existe mais que l'Ipad doit être jailbraké.

Je viens de le voir sur un forum et on en a parle sur MacG.

Je n'ai pas eu la chance de rencontrer les bonnes personnes.

@+ les geeks ( débiles ).


----------



## sanakro (9 Août 2010)

En effet, il y a Frash pour les iDevices jailbreakés, qui utilise du code de l'os Android je crois.
Mais aux derniers renseignements que j'avais pris, ce n'était pas encore fonctionnel avec seulement très peu de choses compatibles. Ça a peut-être évolué maintenant, à l'occasion, tu pourrais nous tir au courant ?


----------



## joinman (9 Août 2010)

Je m'associe aussi à Flibust007.
C'est quand même honteux tout ces donneurs de leçons....
Nous aussi on pourrait en donner, quand on voit la qualité de rédaction utilisée par certain 

Pour en revenir au sujet initial, j'ai l'impression que vous oubliez que l'iPad est un produit grand public. Qui dit grand public dit forcément "ne pas être hyper pointu techniquement".  Quelqu'un achète un iPad, pourquoi se poserait il plus de questions par rapport à l'achat d'un fixe ou d'un portable ? Surtout si il ne sait pas quelles questions poser ? A vous lire il faudrait que l'on soit tous des dieux de l'informatique avant d'acheter quoi que ce soit.
A moins que ce produit ne soit à bannir pour la génération des années 50 . Il fallait l'indiquer alors.

Pour terminer, bien la réaction du modo. Rassurez moi, dans modérateur il y a "modéré" non ??? :rateau:


----------



## sanakro (9 Août 2010)

joinman a dit:


> Pour terminer, bien la réaction du modo. Rassurez moi, dans modérateur il y a "modéré" non ??? :rateau:



Non, il y a "modéra" (;


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2010)

Face à la bêtise, même pas besoin de se modérer. Quand on commence son message par "La honte soit sur Apple", je ne vois pas quoi donner d'autre comme réponse que de reprendre le message et réécrire mot pour mot en changeant juste le point de vue. Si j'ai été insultant, que dire du premier contributeur.

Justement, l'iPad est un produit grand public et il faut que ce soit simple et que cela marche. Si une technologie empêche un produit de marcher correctement je trouve ça logique qu'elle ne soit pas implantée dans l'iPad.

Face aux trolls, que faire d'autre que de fermer ce fil*?


----------

